# Candied Almonds or walnuts



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

So i had this awesome salad the other night at our church function and it was mixed greens with strawberries, candied walnuts and a poppy seed dressing. Im trying to find a easy but yet amazing recipe for candied almonds or walnuts. Any one know of one. 

Thanx in advance


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 28, 2007)

I have done cinnamon sugar almonds and pecans.  I used a cast iron skillet, dry, and I put in a pound or so of almonds.  I mixed cinnamon and sugar, and sprinkled about a cup over the nuts, and heated the pan over medium heat.  I kept stirring as the sugar began to melt, to spread the melty sugar over the nuts.  I think I ended up adding more cinnamon sugar to get the thickness I wanted, but I was looking for a candy/confection effect, not a thin glaze for using in a salad.

It was easy, and the almonds were way too good.  The pecans, not so much--a little overtoasted.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

ok cool i will have to try that out.  thanx


----------



## elaine l (Sep 28, 2007)

I have used maple syrup and grill seasoning.  I sometimes use a skillet and sometimes oan a sheet in the oven.  Don't overcook!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 1, 2007)

grill seasoning. what kind of grill seasoning we talkin about. so what do you do just add a cup of maple syrup in the skillet and cook the almonds or walnuts at medium heat for how long.

thanx


----------



## jabbur (Oct 1, 2007)

I make mine really easy.  Spread nuts in jelly roll pan and drizzle with sweetened condensed milk.  Bake at 400 for 20 mins or so until the milk is carmelized.  let cool and enjoy.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 1, 2007)

jabbur said:


> I make mine really easy.  Spread nuts in jelly roll pan and drizzle with sweetened condensed milk.  Bake at 400 for 20 mins or so until the milk is carmelized.  let cool and enjoy.



Thanks for sharing - sounds easy and yummy  !


----------

